# Ride the night charity event may 2019



## largeandlovely (11 Mar 2019)

I have registered to do the 100km charity ride in May for women's cancer charity. 
I have a haibike sduro with a bosch 500 battery which I am now aware that the range of this won't be sufficient to ride this distance. 
I am wondering if there is any way I could 'borrow' a spare just for this event?


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2019)

You would need to say where you are (I assume Tibshelf near Mansfield), what type of bike you are after and what size you were. However, to be honest you may struggle to find someone to hand over their pride and joy to a brand new member who they don't know, no matter how cool their headgear is.

Having said that, I have a couple of bikes I would not be totally distraught to lose. One of them is too small for me, so could potentially work for someone 5'10".


----------



## Slick (11 Mar 2019)

I think the dealer I bought Mrs Slicks e-bike would hire a battery out as he does hire bikes so not such a leap. Is there anyone close by who could even bire you a battery for the second half of your challenge?

Good luck by the way, I'm doing something similar in Glasgow for BHF.


----------



## largeandlovely (13 Mar 2019)

Thanks for your replies. I know I am a new member and that is not in my favour! 
I will explore the potential options of a dealer hiring a battery, 
Regards, Sharon x


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2019)

Are you planning to use assistance during the whole ride ?
Surely if you use it only when needed , you might get away with one battery ?
Can you not boost it en route ?


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2019)

You are correct that a 500wh battery will struggle to do 100km, unless you could manage on lowest Eco setting, or ride unassisted for 20 or 30km.

Topping up on the way is a possibility, but charge rates are relatively slow.

Even if you stopped for an hour - probably longer than you want to - you would only manage to put enough charge in the battery for an extra few kms.

In your favour is the Bosch system is popular - for an ebike - so there are batteries in the hands of owners and dealers.

Against you is the near impossibility of shipping a battery, so one you could hire/borrow needs to be local.


----------

